# Testing a Couple of Eastcoast prototypes.



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Mick was kind enough to whip together a couple of lures that I requested he make specifically for targeting Murray Cod in the waters I fish, I have used a couple of his earlier models in the past with modest results so now Mick has taken up the challenge to get me onto some more of the larger fish that inhabit Canberras waterways.

Heres what inspired me to get Mick into making some specialist Cod lures, it's the original Codomatic jointed surface lure.










Here are a few prototypes that are in the testing stages at the moment, one is a new massive version of the "Codomatic", the other two are called the Mega Pop, you will notice I customised one with a spinnerbait skirt.










The first thing to do was find some reasonable water to do some testing in that wasnt choppy or too turbid, todays blustery conditions proved this to be quite a challenge so it was decided the eastern side of BMP would be the safest bet.

1st up the Mega Pop was tied on and cast out, these lures cast like the proverbial bullet on my heavier baitcasting outfit, only a gentle lob was needed to get decent distances of around 40mtrs with accuracy.










The Mega Pop has a different action to most poppers in that it is designed to be fished under tree branches and stay there whilst being blooped, a good twitch of the rod had water going everywhere and the lure pops almost into reverse gear once the initial pop is completed.










I could keep this lure working within a metre of the cast for at least a dozen or so pops/twitches of the rod tip and these twitches were quite aggressive too.










I think these lures are going to work a treat cast under the willows and off steep banks in the fading light, hopefully soon I will be writing an article about "Murray Cod on Poppers"

Next up the "Codomatic"


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Late last year I was introduced to an exciting new surface lure that I knew would catch Murray Cod in a few of my secret spots, the very first time I used this lure resulted in one of the most violent surface strikes I have ever encountered over many years of surface luring Murray Cod.

The evening was perfect in late December 06 and the water was as clear as I've ever seen it at my local, a few casts were made in the fading light into a shallow run in the top of a pool and once the lure came to rest at the bottom of this run I gave it a tiny little twitch then all hell broke loose, I have never before seen a cod leap out of the water to take a lure and can still remember shaking after releasing this fish.










Now its time to get onto this lure maker to see if a few custom jobs can be made and I was quite surprised how willing Mick was to help me out with my requests, we spoke and drank many bourbons upon Micks visit to Canberra with Wez/Blacktruck and the end results were the creation of the Mega Pops and two more large to massive versions of the Codomatic.

The Largest being 12.5cm is definately in the heavyweight catagory and nearly double in size to the larger lures now owned by a few select ACT AKFFers.










As the smaller versions are proven on Bass and Murray Cod I am desperately keen to give the new big beast a run in some of my cod holes once the water clears in a couple of weeks, however todays testing was just to see how the lure performed.

I've nick named this lure "Hubba Bubba" because "Big bubbles no troubles" and the amount of commotion this lure creates on the water has to be seen to be believed.

Just a slow rolling retrieve gets this lure clacking and blooping as well as leaving a bubble trail for the fish to track the lure down.










A quick rip of the rod tip before a pause creates a very large splash with an ooomph sound that is awesome, this in practice is best followed up with a few little tweaks and pauses before getting the lure underway again.










Having used a variety of off the shelf surface lures in the past I've found these Codomatics a pleasure to use, the action of the lure is amazing compared to some of the other makers designs that by no means a bad product, however I do believe Eastcoast is leading the way in the Surface lure scene for Murray Cod.










These lures are only in the testing stages at the moment and I will be updating this post from time to time when I can start fishing my regular locations again, I'm confident the results will be outstanding.










I'm not sponserd by Eastcost lures but I use practical fishing gear and dont like gimmicks, these lures were designed by fishos to produce results for fishos and should be available by next season if all goes well.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

mate, those Big Eyes up-top sure should keep the Pelicans away. :wink:

in MHO poppers need to be, viewed by the "maker" from the under-side
one needs to think about the "body shape" as viewed by your target species from below

:roll: is it meant to look like; 
a frog?
a mouse?
a large insect?
you know what I mean.

they are cute though


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

They look great mate. Hopefully I'll do my justice to my codomatics and catch a cod on em one day 



Funda said:


> you will notice I customised one with a spinnerbait skirt.


I reckon you should have customised one with some of your beard offcuts :idea:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYCUZNEAABrfgAASQAWAAKAkEIA/79+gMACsYiaaZIeoaeoAGQGMJtCZNGACMQap+ghqJ6Rp6TQaaPUCDkMCdJt8Sm8bG+kkxiFaA8OIbQFTUhDuhxouWDEIFOR4Prf2KlsOFnM1LILzjHNbSlpw8gsUwI5VjBUcEg76210xl9UJWOi2TOu2UXag+eZ92DwwKQQhMFyt2r1v+o8JkLc0XXHOrq4k7LSzCF2cBjIBH7UcYcAb8XckU4UJCAlGTRA=


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

nice lures u got there

Jay


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: did someone say "Barra" :wink:
8) tell me more :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

doug-out said:


> mate, those Big Eyes up-top sure should keep the Pelicans away. :wink:
> 
> in MHO poppers need to be, viewed by the "maker" from the under-side
> one needs to think about the "body shape" as viewed by your target species from below
> ...


The idea of surface luring cod has been around for a long time, it is nothing new, however we are trying to improve our results by making more noise, bubbles and a commotion on the waters surface.

Matching the hatch at night with cod is not really worth going into as they will eat anything that seems to be struggling and looking like it might escape, so in saying that I would suggest these are more of a reaction lure than anything, by trying to trick the cod into using it's instinct rather than it's taste buds :wink:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Funda I agreed 100%
with any lure regardless of target, It's all about *"action"*

so why do we, the lure purchasers of the world, let ourselves get sucked-in by :roll: 
dozens of different colours, of exactly the same offering
and spend our hard earned $$$$ on several variants of the same 
guilty,as charged


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

doug-out said:


> Funda I agreed 100%
> with any lure regardless of target, It's all about *"action"*
> 
> so why do we, the lure purchasers of the world, let ourselves get sucked-in by :roll:
> ...


I have a stack of surface lures of various types that've been collected over the years, some have worked well while others have had 1 cast and been bannished forever, the one thing they all have in common tho is that they are all straight gloss black.

The big white eyes on top are not there for the fish either, they actually help "me" to see where the lure is after the cast :wink:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

allan thanks for the article awesome 
been slaving all week cutting tree's down, do you now how hard it is to fit a fourty foot tree in a kia yes the next eastcoast lures will be BIG
six lures might just fit in a 6x4 trailer


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great read, awesome work oh shaven one...

Lucky enough to get some of the medium size Codomatic's from Blacktruck in early January before Mick came to town for a field trip ( Alas I was under the thumb that weekend <sigh> ), they are a great looking lure and along with the Micro Rack Rat and single unjointed version of the Codomatic make a great new addition to collecting surface lures in my tacklebox.

Particularly keen on throwing the Rack Rat around the leases at Merimbula over the Easter break, will let you know if any fish are caught and what species hit hardest, be it Bream, Whiting of Flathead.

Nice article dude...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

1.2mtr cod recently caught from LBG from a kayak.










I'll let the image speak for itself :wink:

Want more?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Interesting thread guys, and great to see we have a botique lure maker on the boards as well, *welcome eastcoast *

I had never used an eastcoast lure until a couple of months ago, I was sent one as part of a prize pack from Kayak Fishing Sydney after winning their photo comp.

I have a little Eastcoast Bass Fizzer/Popper, and I have fished with it a couple of times now and am quite happy with it 

It casts very nicely, and I love the action I can get from the lure, either some sharp twitches to work it like a popper, or a bit of a retrieve to get the blades working. I only have one complaint.....the hook was attached directly to the lure, no split ring, and the hook that was attached was blunt. I've since cut the old hook off with pliers (after much trouble) and replaced it with a split ring and a quality chemically sharpened hook instead  cant fault it now, its one of my favourite surface lures for Bass!

Eastcoast.....I have a dilema though mate, where can I get more of your lures here on the Gold Coast?!?!......I'd have more than one in my tacklebox if I could find somewhere that had them.

You should contact Nerang Disposals mate, and see if you can get them to stock some of your lures.......... (http://www.gocamping.com.au/) 
They have no fishing stuff on their website, but have one of the best ranges of fishing lures on the Gold Coast.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Allan
Great review of the Eastcoast lures and the pics were great, showing the lure action. I liked the idea of being able to work a lure about a dozen times in a metre as this gives you the ability to remain in the target area. I would find this lure great on bass.  

I can appreciate your preference for black or dark poppers as they provide a good profile on top of the water, even at night.

I understand Eastcoast is attending Forster and hopefully taking some of his lures. Small bream poppers in black wouldn't go astray and would get a good testing if he makes those.  

Rod


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome write up there Funda! And those pictures are very very cool.

I've heard alot of good things about Eastcoast lures, and it's very good to see a luremaker who is happy to customise for his clients.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Flyrod said:


> Allan
> Great review of the Eastcoast lures and the pics were great, showing the lure action. I liked the idea of being able to work a lure about a dozen times in a metre as this gives you the ability to remain in the target area. *I would find this lure great on bass.*
> 
> I can appreciate your preference for black or dark poppers as they provide a good profile on top of the water, even at night.
> ...


Mick actually makes a little bass sized popper that the Mega Pop was based on, it was made as a bass popper and is called the Pop n Bug.

Heres a couple of pics.



















Quite a few of the Eastcoast range can be found at the following URL

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=990


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Allan

Will contact him in next day or so.

Rod


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I got a couple of these when WES was in town,









yet to find the right opportunity to use it. I did try the lure in Googong over the weed beds and I must admit it sure has a nice action to it.

One question I do have, I noticed these lures in the Tackleshop under the brand Taylor Made lures. They look and feel the same ... are this the same lures but different branding?

Victor


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Gday Victor,

Trust me mate you dont have one of the lures in that picture, the one you do have is half the size with different hook arrangements, and the body shape is slightly improved on this new one. :wink:

Taylor made surface lures (the larger ones) look nothing like these except for the bib is slightly similar but a narrower profile that pushes a lot less water, the body is skinny and very light in weight, they are also a miserable thing to cast.

Totally different lure company.

From left to right.

Victors Eastcoast lure, new Eastcoast Codomatic, Taylor Made.


----------

